# Rahmen für Frauen



## KermitFrosch666 (28. August 2011)

Hallo! 
Wir sind auf der Suche nach einem HT für meine Freundin und stolpern bei den Händlern immer wieder über die WLS Bikes mit Knick im Oberrohr - die Fahrräder sind meist schlechter ausgestattet als die männer-Versionen.
Rechtfertigt der Rahmen das? Also macht sich diese Rahmenform positiv bemerkbar?

Besten Gruß


----------



## fischkuchen (28. August 2011)

Frauen haben längere Beine im Verhältnis  zum Oberkörper als Männer.
Die Geometrie eines Damenrads ist darauf optimiert.
Aber mit einem Standardrahmen macht ihr auch nichts falsch. Zur Not hilft ein anderer Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (28. August 2011)

fischkuchen schrieb:


> Frauen haben längere Beine im Verhältnis  zum Oberkörper als Männer.
> .



Das ist höchstens männliches Wunschdenken
Effektiv mögen viele Frauen nicht so gestreckt sitzen und
Frauen sind im Durchschnitt kleiner wie Männer .
Ein MTB CC Rahmen für kleinere Menschen sollte daher nicht
nur die passende Beinfreiheit haben sondern auch ein kürzeres
Oberrohr . Sonst ist das Fahren von Steilstücken hinter dem Sattel
 mit ausgestreckten Armen beim Lenken sehr unsicher .
Conway hat die Q- Conzept Queen MTB`s mit guter Ausstattung.
Alternativ dazu was von Specialized .


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (28. August 2011)

Danke für die Antworten!
Meine Freundin ist recht groß - 1,80m. Sie fährt momentan ein Männderrahmen in 19Zoll - Radon bietet auch einen Frauenrahen in der Größe.
Zum Glück wohnen wir in der Nähe von Bonn - Sie wird denn Radon Lady ZR 6.0 einfach mal Probe fahren - dieses gibt es momentan für 699*(runter von 899) was wohl ein guter Preis für die Ausstattung ist.

Ich habe noch herausgefunden, dass bei den Frauen-Bikes neben der Geometrie sowohl Sattel als auch Lenker/Griffe/Vorbau an die weibliche Geometrie angepasst sind.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem ZR Lady 6.0? Ist der Sattel brauchbar?

THX!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. August 2011)

Ein Lady-Bike macht doch echt nur Sinn bei kleinen Frauen, bei 1,80m kann sie genauso gut ein Herrenbike fahren. Ein sog. Damensattel passt noch lang nicht jeder Frau, da muss sicher sowieso probiert werden. Auf billigen Räder in meist auch ein billiger Sattel, der i.d.R. schon nach wenigen Touren durchgesessen ist. Ne Frau mit 1,80 braucht sicher keine besonders kleinen Griffe sondern kommt mit Standard-Griffen ganz gut zurecht.


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (28. August 2011)

Soweit ich es verstanden habe, sind die Griffe nicht kleiner, sondern standardmäßig Ergon-Griffe verbaut. 
Tatsächlich ist das Verhältnis von Ober- zu Unterkörper wie oben beschrieben. Letztendlich werden wir morgen mal in Bonn vorbei schauen und Probefahren  Wir werden dann mal berichten, denn so viel findet man zu den bikes noch nicht im Netz 

Aber danke für die Antworten.


----------



## TheJohnny (9. Oktober 2011)

KermitFrosch666 schrieb:


> [...] Wir werden dann mal berichten, [...]


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. Oktober 2011)

KermitFrosch666 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wir sind auf der Suche nach einem HT für meine Freundin und stolpern bei den Händlern immer wieder über die WLS Bikes mit Knick im Oberrohr - die Fahrräder sind meist schlechter ausgestattet als die männer-Versionen.
> Rechtfertigt der Rahmen das? Also macht sich diese Rahmenform positiv bemerkbar?
> 
> Besten Gruß



Also ich bin ja nach wie vor der Meinung, das die Ladys-Modelle eine Unverschämtheit sind. Die Ausstattung ist immer schlechter, bei gleichem (oder sogar teurerem Preis) als im Vergleich zu normalen Modellen.

Ich würde ein normales Modell kaufen und dann das Rad wenn nötig halt anpassen. Eventuell ein schmalerer Lenker, kürzerer Vorbau, anderer Sattel, Sattelstütze (ohne Kröpfung). Was halt als nötig erscheint.

Vieles merkt man ja auch erst, wenn man fährt.

An meinem Rad ist schon einiges nicht mehr original:
andere Griffe, neue Laufräder, anderer Sattel, mittlerweile eine Reverb usw. und es wird noch einiges Folgen mit der Zeit, manches wegen der Ergonomie und Gewicht, anderes wegen der Optik.


----------



## Virtuel (10. Oktober 2011)

KermitFrosch666 schrieb:


> So, meine Freundin ist nun stolze Besitzerin des ZR Lady 6.0.
> Waren persönlich in Bonn - der Laden ist wirklich toll! Gute Beratung,  das Bike war sogar für 699,- zu haben (sonst 899) und ordentlich Rabat  gab es auf das Zubehör (unglaublich!)
> Das Team 6.0 ist sie zum vergleich auch gefahren, aber tatsächlich hat ihr das lady mehr zugesagt!


...vom 30.8.11...


----------

